# [H] Tau [W] Dark Eldar



## Mortus (Jun 29, 2013)

****UNITED STATES****



All models come with the original sprues, with all of the unused parts available, except for one of the Hammerheads. There are pieces to convert a chassis into a Skyray. The Riptides have their Heavy Burst cannons, heads, secondary weapons, etc.) 

All models are the newest sixth edition versions. 

1 6th Edition Hardcover Codex: Tau 
1 Commander Farsight 
1 Cadre Fireblade 
1 Broadside (sealed) 
2 Riptides (Ion Cannons and Shield) 
2 Hammerhead Gunships (Ion with no thrusters, Railgun fully completed) 
8 Crisis Battlesuits 
20 Pathfinders 
44 Fire Warriors 
12 Unbuilt Drones (Not including the Riptide's, shielded missile drones, the Broadside's missile drones, and the Pathfinder's Recon drone). 
3 Stealth Suits 

Interested In... 

Kabalite Warriors / Truborn 
Incubi 
Razorwing Jetfighters / Voidbombers 
Sslyth 
Wyches 
Venoms 
Ravagers 
Raiders 
Reaver Jetbikes 
Beastmasters / Khymerae / Raven Flocks 
Archon 
Scourges 

Cronos Parasite Engines / Haemonculi / Wracks to a lesser extent. 

Looking for FULL ARMY SWAP or 500$ in GW vouchers / Money sent.


If you want to contact me further, PM me on here with what you have and if you want my number we can go from there. You will go first, however I will provide my first and last name, cell number, license number, address (you will need this anyways) and my Facebook if you so choose to make you feel more comfortable. 

Mail fraud is a felony anyhow, and I don't plan on having any felonies.

I would *prefer* calling, however I also realize this leaves you with no records of our conversation so I will respect requests for PMs / Text.


----------



## The Champion Of Khorne (May 12, 2013)

Would you ship to the UK? I have 1250+ DE


----------



## Mortus (Jun 29, 2013)

Depends what you have, realistically though, I have about 2100 points here not looking to trade piecemeal.


----------



## The Champion Of Khorne (May 12, 2013)

Vect on Ias 
1 Archon
4 Incubi
5 Scourges
2 Warp beasts
22 built warriors
20 unbuilt warriors
10 Wyches


----------



## DA-knight (Mar 1, 2013)

Interested in new edition or old editions DE? metal/plastic and only doing full swap or partials?


----------



## dthwish09 (Oct 15, 2009)

PM Sent!


----------



## Mortus (Jun 29, 2013)

dthwish09 said:


> PM Sent!



5th edition+ Plastics / Metal. I am not interested in the older models save for completed Warriors to use as Trueborn.


----------

